# hanging head in shame again!



## tamtam (Apr 30, 2018)

I am the last one to argue that I am observant! lol  This weekend I "accidentally" discovered you can delete items out of your market box.  

I went through a period where no one was buying anything, my boxes were full, and a daily came up to put x number of items for sale, I passed - more than once!  No more, now I know you can delete the suckers if need be.  Just click on the item.... who knew? lol


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 30, 2018)

Yep! You just don't get your items back~


----------

